# Frogs and tadpoles communicating?



## Blocker Institute (Apr 19, 2010)

We spend tons of time in our frog room and both Jason and I have come to the conclusion that both adult frogs and tadpoles communicate. The communication appears to be visual in nature (movements) and audible (tadpoles making sounds).

We posted a video of our male Alanis transporting tadpoles. When I saw the transport happen, the male Alanis jumped in every pool and waited for the tadpole to detach. Those pools must not have been what the tadpole wanted so the male alanis continued to explore other pools. When he reached the pool containing the other tadpoles and climbed in one of the tadpoles already in the pool swam up and did a distinctive dance in the water. The last tadpole released off the male frogs back and joined the others in the pool. All three tadpole ended up in the same pool.

I have heard imi tadpoles making sounds like a high pitched squeak and doing the same dance as well. I like to observe the frogs at night with a flashlight and this is when I see this behavior. 

The imi tadpole rose from the bottom of the film canister as soon as a female frog climbed in. It came to the surface so fast that it breached the surface of the water. The tadpole made a loud ( as loud as an regular imi call!) chirp and did a very interesting dance. The female frog then laid eggs into the film canister for the tadpole to eat.

I would like to hear the experiences of others as well!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mapp (May 1, 2010)

Wow! That's really interesting. Great find!


----------



## PeanutbuttER (Jan 1, 2011)

Tadpoles make noise?!? I had no idea.


----------



## Gumby (May 27, 2010)

Hmm, that's odd. I've never heard a tadpole make any sort of noise. Try and get a vid of that! I wouldn't be surprised if it were coincidence that one of your male Imi's called exactly when the tad surfaced. I just don't see a tad making that kind of shrill.

-Chris


----------



## DendroRachel (Jun 21, 2011)

interesting! thanks for sharing!


----------



## saruchan (Jun 12, 2010)

Could be. I would think that its more of a feel then a noise once the frog feels the tadpole come off then he knows its ok to leave him. As far as the other tad i think it was just suprised and darted off to avoid being stepped on. Sorry don't mean to bag on your theory like i said you could be right. Thanks for sharing. I especially liked the vid


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Someone started a thread on here a while ago about the same thing. Been searching all morning but can't find it. 

Anyone remember who that poster was?


----------



## wcsbackwards (Oct 4, 2008)

Slightly off topic (not a dart frog tadpole) but, a paper just came out last year in Acta Zoologica about _Ceratophrys ornata_ tadpoles communicating underwater. 
Here's a video from BBC about it:
BBC - Earth News - Frog tadpoles 'scream' underwater discover scientists


----------



## hypostatic (Apr 25, 2011)

Wow I had no idea they did that. It would be really cool if you could catch a video with the sounds of them communicating!


----------



## jeosbo01 (Mar 1, 2004)

This is interesting...I'd like to see more on it


----------



## Blocker Institute (Apr 19, 2010)

It makes logical sense that tadpoles can make sounds....it's dark at night in the jungle and they need a way to communicate with the parents.


----------



## jeosbo01 (Mar 1, 2004)

Blocker Institute said:


> It makes logical sense that tadpoles can make sounds....it's dark at night in the jungle and they need a way to communicate with the parents.


I don't know why they would need to communicate with the parents at night. Most frogs show little to no care to the tads after hatching and the obligate PDF's are diurnal to the best of my knowledge. 

Not saying they don't communicate, just that this reasoning doesn't seem right to me...


----------



## Blocker Institute (Apr 19, 2010)

I have personally seen my imis checking on their tadpoles at night, as well as laying eggs at night. Humans are also "diurnal"......how many of you go to sleep as soon as it's dark? 





jeosbo01 said:


> I don't know why they would need to communicate with the parents at night. Most frogs show little to no care to the tads after hatching and the obligate PDF's are diurnal to the best of my knowledge.
> 
> Not saying they don't communicate, just that this reasoning doesn't seem right to me...


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

Blocker Institute said:


> I have personally seen my imi checking on their tadpoles at night, as well as laying eggs at night. Humans are also "diurnal"......how many of you go to sleep as soon as it's dark?


I have heard quite a bit of calling after lights out even a few hours after....So I don't think they bed down completely after the lights out.


----------



## jeosbo01 (Mar 1, 2004)

Azurel said:


> I have heard quite a bit of calling after lights out even a few hours after....So I don't think they bed down completely after the lights out.


Mine tend to know when the lights are close to going out and bed down before that...seems like they don't do much within 1/2 hour or so of lights out...interest difference.


----------



## jbherpin (Oct 16, 2009)

My male Tinc(Cobalt) will call even after 1AM. An oft buzzing, but I always appreciate it!

JBear


----------



## PeanutbuttER (Jan 1, 2011)

jeosbo01 said:


> Mine tend to know when the lights are close to going out and bed down before that...seems like they don't do much within 1/2 hour or so of lights out...interest difference.


Mine do the same thing. The last hour or even sometimes 2 before the light goes out they seem to quiet down and bunk down for the night.


----------

